# Windows bootet nicht mehr, also so halb



## robertfdv (4. Mai 2014)

Also Hallo erstmal an alle und ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt

Ich habe mit meinem Laptop ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Problem, welches ich so noch nie vorher hatte, ich versuche dann mal, es euch zu erklären.
Also ich habe einen Acer Asprie V5 Laptop mit einem Intel Core i5 und eine Nvidia GT Grafikkarte. Das einzige was mich immer ein wenig gestört hat, waren die ewig langen Ladezeiten. Also habe ich mir kurzerhand gedacht, ich mache es wie bei meinem alten Laptop und baue wieder meine SSD ein. Also gesagt gemacht, HDD raus, SSD rein, Windows 7 per USB-Stick aufgespielt, dann Upgrade auf Windows 8 über USB, alle Treiber, die ich vorher von der Acer Website runtergeladen habe installiert, Laptop im Wlan angemeldet und alle nötigen Updates geladen bis der Laptop mit der aktuellsten Version von Windows 8.1 lief. So nun zu meinem Problem, welcher erst auftrat, als ich den Laptop manuell runtergefahren habe.

Also wenn der Laptop bootet, steht der boot mode im BIOS auf Legency.
Dann bekomme ich nach dem Acer Logo die Meldung

PXE-E61 : Media Test failure, check Cable
PXE-M0F : Exiting PXE Rom.
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key

So dann habe ich den Boot Modus im BIOS Mal auf UEFI umgestellt und es folgt die Meldung

Default Boot Device MIssing or Boot Failed
Insert Recovery Media and press any Key to get to the Boot Menu

Im Boot Menu wird mir allerdings meine SSD nicht zum booten angezeigt

Und jetzt kommt die Krux
stelle ich danach den PC im Bios beim Boot Mode wieder aauf Legancy, bootet er ohne zu mucken WIndows



Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2014)

(PXE kannst Du sicherlich wegmachen, Netzwerk-Boot ausschalten)
UEFI und Legacy sind schon gemein. Es wurde scheinbar im Legacy-Mode installiert, im Nachhinein auf UEFI umzustellen ist sinnlos (unmöglich?).

Mal im Netz n bisschen stöbern, wie es auf Deinem Laptop laufen sollte..

zB
http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Neu-starten-1897220.html
http://www.acer-userforum.de/windows/52193-aspire-v5-573g-uefi-installation-windows-7-a.html
http://www.acer-userforum.de/windows/52271-aspire-v5-571-windows-8-neu-installieren.html

mfg chmee


----------



## robertfdv (4. Mai 2014)

Also schon mal danke für die Links.
Leider helfen die mir alle nicht weiter, weil ja Windows 8.1 schon auf meinem Laptop läuft, sonst könnt ich das hier nicht schreiben^^
Öhm ja also mein Problem ist eher, das wenn ich den Rechner starte, egal ob kaltstart oder aus dem Standby, das ich jedes mal im BIOS manuell von Legency zu UEFI und wieder zu Legency ändern muss und der Latop erst dann Windows startet. Sonst bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, das kein bootfähiges Medium gefunden wurde.

Falls es hilft, meine SSD ist von Intel.


----------

